# fees for primary public school education



## meenu1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

My husband works for a major IT company in India.The company has a client in Sydney.
The company wants my husband to work for the client for more than one year.
In this case, will we be required to pay fees for my 5 year old child if she is enrolled in a public school ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome Meenu to the forum.

Public (or state) schools in Australia are run by the respective state government. They offer free education; however, many schools ask parents to pay a voluntary contribution fee. 

If you wish your kid to be enrolled in private school then, the fees can vary from $1,000 per year to $20,000 and upwards. An example of the Catholic Systemic School fees in NSW, which start at $780 per year in 2007 can be seen at: http://www.ceo.syd.catholic.edu.au/cms/Jahia/pid/822
Many other church based schools may begin at under $4,000 per year, one example can be seen at: http://www.immanuel.qld.edu.au/fees/ which shows basic fees of $3,720 per year for the years up to year 5.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

State school fees for Non Permanent Residents are almost free in MOST states in Australia, 

BUT.... NSW (Sydney) and ACT (Canberra) do charge full fees for students that do not have PR.



> Most States allow the children of Temporary "Resident" Visa holders to access Government School facilities under the same conditions as Citizens and Residents.
> 
> However, it must be noted that the ACT and New South Wales do NOT.
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It will depend on the visa they are bringing him over on. I suspect this will be a 457 Temp Visa and you will need to pay full fees for your childs education (at least $10k/child in Sydney). 

If you can get PR visa instead then you would not be paying full fees and just the normal fees all residents pay.



meenu1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband works for a major IT company in India.The company has a client in Sydney.
> The company wants my husband to work for the client for more than one year.
> ...


----------



## meenu1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses..

Meenu


----------

